# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anubias coffeefolia



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Light: very low - high

Growth: very slow but with CO2 in higher light tanks I have had this plant grow one leaf/week

Demands: very easy

Pruning: Cut older leaves at base of stem. Cutting older leaves promotes new growth.

Propagation: Cut the rhizome in two or more pieces, better if cut pieces already have signs of new growth showing and well rooted. I have set cut rhizome pieces without leaves but good roots in the back of my tank until they start new leaf growth.

Planting: Can be planted in substrate, on wood, stone or just about anywhere else. The rhizome must remain uncovered at all times. Rooting is slow but strong, I use rubber bands or thumb tacks to attach to objects until plant grips itself. Not a good idea to move this plant around too much as rooting is very slow. I have noticed that with a good substrate like Eco-Complete I see more and faster root growth into the substrate.

Experience: Leaves last a long time and usually need to be cut due to algae growth rather than old age. Heavy pruning of old leaves helps promote new leaves and new growth from the rhizome. Easier to keep clean of algae in lower lit tanks or shaded by taller plants. It will flower under water however I'm not sure what promotes it to flower. I have yet to have one flower in my high light tank but several have flowered in the low light setups. Not sure why but it could be due to differences in the substrate as my low light tanks have very rich substrates.

I keep a 20gal. tank setup full on baby mollies. When Anubias start to get covered with algae I will give them a 1/19 bath for 2min. (bleach/water). Then I would put them into the tank with all the baby mollies. In less then one weeks time they with have them all clean. Then I rotate them back into the show tanks.


















Hawk


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Hawk!


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Araceae 
Continent Africa, Cultivar 
Region Cultivar 
Country of origin Cultivar 
Height 15-25 cm 
Width 10+ cm 
Light requirements low-high 
Temperature 20-30 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-very hard 
pH tolerance 5,5-9 
Growth very slow 
Demands very easy

Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia'' is a very beautiful, low variety of Anubias barteri. It is characteristic that the leaves arch considerably between the leaf ribs, and the new leaves are red-brown. The colour combination and leaf shape make it an attractive variety in both large and small aquariums. It flowers frequently under water but does not produce seeds there. Anubias species seem to grow so slowly that they do not realise that they have been submerged. It is not eaten by herbivorous fish.

The information was taken from Tropica homepage.

Jeffrey


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Jeffery,
your Anubias is probably no A. barteri var. coffeefolia but a normal barteri var. barteri. The coffeefolia has red leaf-stalks (at least at the base of the stalk near the rhizome) and the new leaf is light brown, that's why the name. The new leaf looks like a milk-coffee.

Here is a picture of my coffeefolia: http://www.shrimpnow.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/Anbubias%20barteri%20var%20coffeefolia.jpg

Best regards

Robert


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Updated pic, 2 years old Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"


----------

